# [gcc] Liens cassés et compilation impossible[Résolu]

## y351

Bonjour,

J'ai fait la maj système dernièrement, dont gcc passant de 8.2.0 à 8.3.0.

Apès la màj, j'ai fait un nettoyage : emerge --depclean qui a désinstallé la version 8.2.0.

Or, plus tard quand j'esssaie de faire la màj d'un package, ça ne marche plus car le lien /usr/bin/gcc était cassé car pointé vers la version 8.2.0 (supprimé).

Le profile de gcc ne liste que la version 8.3.0.

J'ai donc supprimé les anciens liens gcc en les repointant vers ceux de la version 8.3.0.

Mais cela n'a pas résolu toute nouvelle compilation...

Je suis très embêté.

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.

```
emerge --info
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.3.62 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/hardened/selinux, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.28-r6, 5.1.0-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

```
gcc-config -l
```

 *Quote:*   

> [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-8.3.0 ^O*^O

 

```
eix gcc
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] sys-devel/gcc
> 
>      Available versions:
> ...

 

```

 ~ # ll /usr/bin/gcc*
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    42  9 mai   11:43 /usr/bin/gcc -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/8.2.0/gcc
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    62  9 mai   11:42 /usr/bin/gcc-8.3.0 -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/8.3.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
> ...

 

```

 ~ # fix_libtool_files.sh 8.2.0
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...
> 
> sh: gcc : commande introuvable
> ...

 

```

ln -s /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/8.3.0/gcc /usr/bin/gcc

ln -s /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/8.3.0/gcc-ar /usr/bin/gcc-ar

ln -s /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/8.3.0/gcc-nm /usr/bin/gcc-nm

ln -s /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/8.3.0/gcc-ranlib /usr/bin/gcc-ranlib

```

```

 ~ # ll /usr/bin/gcc*

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    42 13 mai   14:53 /usr/bin/gcc -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/8.3.0/gcc
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root    62  9 mai   11:42 /usr/bin/gcc-8.3.0 -> /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/8.3.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
> ...

 

```

cat /var/tmp/portage/sys-process/htop-2.2.0/temp/build.log
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-process/htop-2.2.0/work/htop-2.2.0 ...
> 
>  * econf: updating htop-2.2.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub
> ...

 Last edited by y351 on Mon May 13, 2019 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Salut,

Tu n'as pas utilisé gcc-config pour basculer d'un gcc à l'autre?

Si tu tentes de le faire quand même maintenant, ça donne quoi?

----------

## y351

En effet.

j'avais déjà forcé le passage mais comme j'avais des erreurs de droits (dû à SELinux que j'ai zappé), j'ai abandonné sur le coup.

Là, c'est mieux avec SELinux désactivé pour le temps de la commande  :Smile: 

Merci !

----------

